# craftsman snowblower won't move



## jlevan (Nov 6, 2011)

i have a 9 hp craftsman snowblower that isn't moving forward consistently. it originally only wouldn't move in "gear" 5 and 6 but then stopped moving at all. I drained the gas and tipped it and took the bottom plate off. i checked the tension on the auger drive belt and the traction drive belt. they seem set correctly. the friction wheel seems adjusted correctly also.

i reattached the drive spring that was off and cleaned the plate the friction wheel touches. i then reassembled it and started it again. it now works again in gears 1 to 4 but still doesn't really work in gear 5 and 6. when it runs in 5th and 6th gear the traction drive pulley wobbles and vibrates considerably when looking at it from the top.

any advice on how I can fix it?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds like the bushings/ bearings on the drive pulley shaft are worn out for sure. there should be no wobble at all. probably at least 2 bushings if not more between the pulley and friction plate.

a model number would help us give you a diagram of the set up

bushing are cheap but sometimes require a good bit of disassembly


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bushings*



td5771 said:


> sounds like the bushings/ bearings on the drive pulley shaft are worn out for sure. there should be no wobble at all. probably at least 2 bushings if not more between the pulley and friction plate.


Pretty sure you have your answer already. Take a look at this thread: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...nce-forum/584-alternate-substitute-parts.html

It's about the 3d picture, shows the assembly out of one that had very similar issues. It was the bushings on the shaft between the pulley and friction plate. Replacing them solved the problems. While you have it apart, check to insure there isn't excessive wear on the shaft either.

Good luck


----------

